# Calif. Central Coast Tour: 7 Garden Railroads (Oct. 5-7)



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

The Fourth Annual Central Coast Railroad Festival ( http://ccrrf.com/ ) will feature rail excursions, model railroad activities of all types and special events at historic railroad buildings. 

As part of this event Model Railroads Of Southern California will conduct its thirty-sixth layout tour on October 5-7 (Friday-Sunday). This will be a self-guided tour of nineteen layouts at twelve locations in an area running from Paso Robles down to Lompoc.

There are *seven garden railroads *on this tour: six G gauge and one Fn3 railroad. Returning for this tour is the overhead G layout at Doc Burnstein's Ice Cream Lab, where you can watch trains and enjoy some of the best ice cream in the state.

This is a free event and you may bring relatives and friends. Here are the layouts:

Dennis Cementina (G)
Sat. & Sun. 1:00 to 4:00
4502 Wavertree Street, San Luis Obispo
+++
Central Coast Trains (HO, N, O)
Thur. & Fri. 10:00 am to 6:00 pm
Sat. 10:00 am - 5:00 pm
7600 El Camino Real, Suite 3, Atascadero
+++
Geoff Clinton	(G)
Sunday 12:00 to 5:00
246 Eastbourne Terrace, Santa Maria
+++
Doc Burnstein's Ice Cream Lab (G)
Sun. & Thur. 11:00 am to 9:30 pm
Fri. & Sat. 11:00 am to 10:30 pm
114 W. Branch Street, Arroyo Grande
+++
Paul Deis (Fn3,HO)
Saturday 1:00 to 5:00
1203 Windsong Way, Paso Robles
+++
Mark Goodman (G)
Sunday 10:00 to 2:00
4969 Coughlin Way, Santa Maria
+++
Lompoc Model Railroad Club (HO)
Sunday 11:00 to 4:00
428 North “I” Street, Lompoc
+++
Oceano Depot Association	(HO)
Saturday 11:00 to 3:00
Sunday 10:00 to 4:00
1650 Front Street (Highway 1), Oceano
+++
Jeff Parker/Central Valley Model Works (HO)
Friday & Saturday 8:00 to 5:00
1203 Pike Lane, Oceano
+++
San Luis Obispo Model RR Assn.	(HO, N & G)
Sunday 10:00 am to 4:00 pm
Oceano Depot
1650 Front Street (Highway 1), Oceano
+++
San Luis Obispo Railroad Museum (HO & On30)
Saturday 10:00 to 4:00	
SLO Freight House
1940 Santa Barbara St., San Luis Obispo
+++
Santa Maria Valley Railway Historical Museum	(HO)
Friday 6:00 pm to 8:00 pm
Saturday & Sunday 12:00 to 4:00
Santa Maria Mall
142 Town Center East, Santa Maria
+++
Walter Wajda (G)
Sunday 10:00 to 3:00
4301 Heather Circle, Santa Maria
+++
If you would like descriptions of the layouts and a tour map please e-mail me directly at:
[email protected]

Persons taking this tour assume all risks and liability for their personal safety. I am not responsible for personal loss or injury to those taking this tour.
Be sure to check the Model Railroads Of Southern California website several days before the tour to see if any changes to the schedule or layout lineup have occurred.

If you cannot make this tour more tours are scheduled including a Kern County tour (mainly Bakersfield & Tehachapi) on March 8, 9 & 10, in conjunction with the Golden Empire Historical & Modeling Society's Bakersfield Train Show that weekend. Additional 2013 tours include the National Narrow Gauge Convention in August, and the Banning Train Festival and Central Coast Railroad Festival, both in October. A tour in the South Bay-Long Beach area may be scheduled for the spring of 2013. Garden railroads will be included on all tours.
+++
Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------

